# Newbie here: Just finished my first Aquarium BG!



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey everyone im Mark from San Diego im new here i just recently finished my BG. I think it came out pretty decent, let me know what you guys think 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/ ... C_4381.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/ ... C_4394.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v330/ ... C_4392.jpg


----------



## phxl (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice work, it looks great!


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks good! Looks typical and at the same time very different! I like it, great job! :thumb:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I would advise you to cover the holes with window screen, you would be surprised to see fish ending up back there, especially if it is where your filter intake will be, otherwise you are okay!


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Mightyevil, yeah i was planning on adding some window screen where the holes are. I might start setting up the BG in my 100g tank within this week so ill post up some pics.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Alright, seems like you know what you are doing, don't forget to post your pictures!


----------



## smichael (Feb 1, 2010)

very nice


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Switched up the color I wasn't satisfied with the way the color came out the first time and i think it looks a lot better now let me know what you guys think!!!


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks really nice :thumb: definitely like the color too...keep us updated on the installation and fill 

opcorn:


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just installed my BG, i will be taking pictures later today and posting them :thumb:


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

I like the improved color a lot. Looking forward to your tank pics...


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

Honestly the first color wasn't great but it was better than the newer one, the new one lacks depth and is too uniform IMO. It's a great background nevertheless, great job!


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here' a quick update on the tank.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

It looks like it could be a mud bank type of background. With the smoother areas and larger rocks mixed in.

What type of fish are you putting in there?


----------



## White Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

looks good...can someone explain how filtration works if its behind this? or does it still go in front?


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

the filtration goes in the back, you can see in the picture below i cut some holes so the water can get through and i put some window screen mesh so the fish don't get stuck in the background.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

:thumb: I really like your color, turned out really nice. Would look cool with play sand substrate. Can't wait to see some fishies swimming.


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

thanks malawi_junkie


----------



## White Thunder (Jan 15, 2010)

so does this take away from the filters doing there job? seems to me stuff would get traped out front.....i really like the idea but seems like filters wouldnt be doing there job back there....


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

*White Thunder* No, i don't think so. There are many members on here that have hidden there filters behind their Backgrounds and haven't mentioned anything about it interfering with their filtration.


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Just added the substrate today and will be adding the water tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice background. :thumb:


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Very impressive for your first background, what fish you planning :thumb:


----------



## stouty109 (May 13, 2009)

wow good job


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! :thumb:

Does anyone here live in San Diego and know where i can pick up some Java Fern?


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a quick update:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Very nice and clean looking :thumb: .


----------



## bubG (Jan 24, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Doc_Polit (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice. :thumb:


----------



## ksk_che_che (Sep 26, 2007)

Doesnt look as red anymore does it? lol Very nice job. :thumb:


----------



## afr..cichlids (Feb 16, 2010)

What material did you use to make the 3D BG? And what kind of paint... May try to do one myself.


----------



## ron_s (Mar 4, 2010)

wow, that looks really nice! I'm going to have to try making one of these soon


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

ksk_che_che said:


> Doesnt look as red anymore does it? lol Very nice job. :thumb:


 -Thanks!



afr..cichlids said:


> What material did you use to make the 3D BG? And what kind of paint... May try to do one myself.


 -I used styro foam and drylok mixed with masonry pigment.



ron_s said:


> wow, that looks really nice! I'm going to have to try making one of these soon


 -Thanks


----------



## SD619 (Feb 1, 2010)

ksk_che_che said:


> Doesnt look as red anymore does it? lol Very nice job. :thumb:


 -Thanks!



afr..cichlids said:


> What material did you use to make the 3D BG? And what kind of paint... May try to do one myself.


 -I used styro foam and drylok mixed with masonry pigment.



ron_s said:


> wow, that looks really nice! I'm going to have to try making one of these soon


 -Thanks


----------



## edemirci1 (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice.


----------

